# What to use to groom feet



## Jtpllc (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey guys and gals,

I am curious what I should use to trim and tighten up around the goldens paws and its legs? Any reccomdations? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Just a regular pair of sharp scissors works. I have a pair with a blunt tip.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I use thinning shears.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I will use a combination of thinning shears on his feathers and curved shears for all feet work (both top of the foot at the pads). 

I like to use a slicker to brush up any hair on the top of the foot, and i'll use my fingers to pull any remaining hair out from between the toes. Snip - snip and its gone. The curved blade helps me follow the natural line of his paw. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

